# not bad for 25 dollars



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

2 tropical fish hobbyist mags - 1.50 each (petco is not good with price tags)
1 bottle of melafix the medium size - was on sale
50 tuffie feeders - 15 for a dollar
4 potted plants (anubias all over 15inch in hieght) at 2.00 each at petco
1 flora pride plant fertilizer by tetraplant 3.38 fl oz
1 plant gro 4 fl oz plant fertilizer by nutrafin
3 jds at like 50 centsd each (about 1inch lookin to pump up a mate for my large jd)
1 jag at 2inch (couldnt resist)
edit-forogt the large bag of premium koi food that was on sale for 9.99

total 25.61 u.s. dollars

yea i rock :rasp:


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

pretty sweet deal.

they gonna go in the new plywood tank.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

15 feeders for $1?! i wish i could get fish that cheap. The cheapest thing i can find are neon tetras at 50p EACH.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> 15 feeders for $1?! i wish i could get fish that cheap. The cheapest thing i can find are neon tetras at 50p EACH.


 Yeah, its impossible to get feeders over here.

It's because its illegal to use any live vertebrate as food in the UK


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

sucks for u

nope the jds r in a 20 long for now and once they get some meat the biggest male jd gets to pick his bride the mang i dont kno wat to do with him yet but hes got a 55 to himself for now

the plants r the beginning of the plywood tank to b planted fresh in the tank in a couple days when the cycle is done

i finally set up paypal so i cna order some more dats from wes to be the main content of the tank after they go thorugh guarantee in a 20 high

the tank is 70 in long by 28 wide by 20-22inhigh


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

j_burf said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > 15 feeders for $1?! i wish i could get fish that cheap. The cheapest thing i can find are neon tetras at 50p EACH.
> ...


 actually most people don't give a sh*t if its illegal, but they can't get them cheap enough. I can get goldfish that retail for £1.80 for 60p but thats still alot. I can also get guppies and other small fish for 10p each but he can't post them becuase its illegal. He lives a long way away too so the petrol and time ould suck.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Feeders are 5 or 10 cents here..each..i think..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya feeders are dirt cheap here. but i still never buy them









nice pickup


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i cant even fart without spending $25


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

All these times I've been going to Petsmart. Wanted to go to Petco today but forgot.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

since there is no such thing as a feeder here there is no risk of disease. Whats the cheapest pet fish in the US? You could get them instead.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> since there is no such thing as a feeder here there is no risk of disease. Whats the cheapest pet fish in the US? You could get them instead.


 The cheapest if probably feeder guppies. They run about 5 cents each here.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Kory said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > since there is no such thing as a feeder here there is no risk of disease. Whats the cheapest pet fish in the US? You could get them instead.
> ...


 I meant cheapest non feeder fish.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

well you can keep them as pets









I think Danio's are the cheapest then.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Kory said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > since there is no such thing as a feeder here there is no risk of disease. Whats the cheapest pet fish in the US? You could get them instead.
> ...


 Common plecos are like 75 cents here..not a fish but ghost shrimp are 26 cents here..


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

feeders are 20 for a 150 her...so thats not bad i guess


----------

